# Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005



## Dorschi (4. April 2005)

So Leute
Ich denke , ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal versuchen, meine Lieblingstincas zu locken. Das Wetter ist ja vielversprechend.
Um mein Fischen eventuell noch zu verbessern und mal zu hören, wo was läuft, mache ich mal hier diesen Thread auf.

Bitte macht Angaben zu 


Gewässer
Sichtigkeit
Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde
Köder
Lockfutter (ev. Menge)
Beißzeit
Wetter
Bemerkungen und Beifänge

So nun haut mal in die Tasten! Ich bin gespannt, wann hier die erste Tinca
drinsteht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## hamburger Jung (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin,

ich war gestern am See und habe zwei kleine Schleien (31+33cm) überlisten können.

Gewässer = kleiner naturbelassener See (2 Hektar)

Sichtigkeit = starke Wassertrübung

Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde = ca. 1m/Uferbereich

Köder = Made/Caster-Mix

Lockfutter (ev. Menge) = nichts

Beißzeit = 12:30 Uhr

Wetter = sonnig/15 Grad

Bemerkungen und Beifänge = recht windstill, ansonsten noch ein paar kleine Rotaugen gefangen


----------



## Michael J. (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin! #h 

Hab letzte Woche 3 Schleien erwischt.1 ca.45cm(war auch schön dick)2. und 3.lagen bei ca.30-35cm.

Gewässer:Erft (Fluss)

Sichtigkeit: leichte Trübung

Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde:50-100cm

Köder: fette Tauwürmer,Mais

Futter: Paniermehl,Maismehl,Maden,ein paar Würmchen

Beißzeit:ca.14-16 Uhr

Wetter sonnig/Temp.???? |kopfkrat 

Sonstiges:als Beifang noch 2 kleine Satzkarpfen und wie bei uns am Fluss üblich:jede Menge Döbel #q 

Bis dann.....


----------



## Dorschi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na sauber Gratuliere zur Jahrespremiere.
Schwimmen sie wieder oder haben sie schon geschmeckt?


----------



## Michael J. (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin!
Für mich selbstverständlich...sie paddeln wieder in der Erft !....

......Naja so ne´ leckere Schleie  ,is auch nicht vekehrt :q  :q  :q .....


Bis dann...


----------



## Dorschi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Was denn nichts mehr los an der Tincafront?


----------



## Robin90 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nichts mehr los an der Tincafront?


Also ich hab noch nichts an schlei gefangen eigentlich schade:c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Unser Bekannte hatte letztens ein paar kleine etwa handlange Schleien. Die in unserem Gartenteich kommen auch schon immer zum Füttern an den Platz


----------



## hamburger Jung (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern mal wieder am Wasser. Nachdem ich kleine Gründelblasen an meiner Lieblingsstelle beobachten konnte. War ich mir sicher, dass ich eine Schleie überlisten werde. Kurzerhand wurde die Matchrute mit Maden bestückt, der Platz überworfen und langsam richtung Gründelblasen gezogen. Nach ein paar Minuten fing meine Pose in typische Schleienmanier an zu tanzen. Mal ging sie ein wenig nach unten, mal kam sie ein wenig weiter aus dem Wasser... trommel mit den Fingern... auf einmal hörte es auf. Toll! Dann, kurzen Zeit später, waren wieder Gründelblasen zu sehen und auf einmal war die Pose weg. Das sah so gar nicht nach einem Schleienbiss aus! Nach dem Anhieb ging es ab zur Seemitte! Nach der ersten Flucht war ich mir sicher, dass es entweder eine Monsterschleie oder aber ein Karpfen sein müsste, denn so hat sich bisher noch keine Schleie bei mir gewehrt. Nach vier weiteren Fluchten konnte ich den Fisch das erste Mal sehen. Leider war es keine Schleie, dafür ein guter Karpfen von 54cm. Ich denke mal, dass der Karpfen die Schleie vom Platz vertrieben hat, denn das Nippeln vor dem späteren (Karpfen-) Biss kenne ich eigentlich nur von Schleien oder großen Rotaugen. Die Karpfen beißen in diesem See recht agressiv, so dass das Nippeln eigentlich nicht vom Karpfen kommen konnte. Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen beim Schleienangeln gemacht?


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

"Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen beim Schleienangeln gemacht?"

Karpfen und Schleien stehen in direkter Konkurrenz. Ich habe in meinem Pachtteich deutlich weniger Schleinen gefangen, seitdem wird dort verstärkt Karpfen besetzt haben. Die Karpfen sind einfach schneller am Futterplatz und setzen sich dann meistens durch. Wichtig ist zunächst mal zu unterscheiden, ob die Blasen wirklich durch Fische entstanden sind. Große, einzelne Blasen kommen als Gasblasen aus dem Gewässerboden. Fische machen "feine", stecknadelkopfgroße Blase, die immer auf einer Fläche von mindestens einigen Quadratzentimetern auftreten. In flachen Gewässern kann man manchmal sogar eine Trübung feststellen, wenn die Fische am Futterplatz sind. Die "feinen" Blasen machen meiner Meinung nach auch Karpfen und Brassen. Einen Unterschied sehe ich jedoch: Sind Karpfen am Futterplatz so steigen die Blasen oft schnell hintereinander an mehreren Plätzen auf, oder die Blasen sind in einer Linie von manchmal 50-80 cm Länge angeordnet. Bei Schleinen meine ich eher, dass die Blasen auf einen engen Platz begrenzt sind. Dies liegt wohl daran, dass die Karpfen schneller eine größere Fläche "abgründeln" Aber diese Beobachtung ist noch ausbaufähig, vielleicht hat auch jemand anderes eine Meinung dazu?!


----------



## honeybee (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Wir waren am Mittwoch eigentlich auf Aal aus, doch einen Aal bekam ich nicht zu Gesicht.

Dafür durfte ich 5 Schleien und 3 Karpfen fangen. Allerdings waren es alles nur kleine. Die größte hatte wohl so um die 23cm. Auch die Karpfen waren alles nur kleine Satzer.


----------



## webby234 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war heute mal ein wenig Friedfisch los. Beangelt hab ich einen kleinen Teich, der 1m - 2m tief ist.
Angefüttert hab ich mit Karpfenfutter, Paniermehl und ein paar Maden.
Geangelt wurde mit mit einer kleinen Waggler Pose an feinem Geschirr.
Die Fische waren richtig in Beißlaune. Ich kam nicht mal dazu meine zweite Rute auszupacken. Viele Rotfedern, ein großer Brassen, eine große Karausche, und zwei schöne Schleien (36cm, 44 cm) konnte ich fangen. Alles auf Madenbündel. Geangelt habe ich ungefähr 3 Stunden.


----------



## Dorschi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na wenn das nicht schnuckelige Tincas sind?
Wir haben´s gestern abend versucht, aber bis auf 2 Aale und diverse Giebel in sehr guten Größen wollte keine Tinca


----------



## Dorschi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Habe heute mal einen kleinen Morgenansitz gemacht!
von 06- 09.00 Uhr
Gewässer Kleiner Dorfteich bis ca 1,80 tief
Sichtigkeit trübe
Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde  1,20
Köder Dendrobena Made mix
Lockfutter (ev. Menge)   Braunes Grundfutter Stillwasser eigener Mix
Beißzeit  07-09.00 
Wetter Spitzen Sonnenaufgang
Fisch:  2 schöne Tincas knapp maßig, schwimmen wieder 
Komisch gebissen, nur langsam weggetriebener Waggler
Bemerkungen und Beifänge 48er Spiegler am 16er Vorfach  :q  :q  :q 
Ging ab wie eine Rakete an der Match
Ansonsten ein paar schöne Karauschen und Giebel, sowie Rotäuglein
Gelungener Tagesanfang 
Da mag dann auch die Arbeit nich so schlauchen


----------



## Erik90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallo,
mein Nachbar war gestern am Forellenpuff.
neben 10 Forellen, 2 wunderschöne Schleien!!!

Auch knapp maßig allerdings liegen sie jetzt bei mir in der Gefriertruhe! (Die Schleien)
Der See ist 2m Tief. 
Gefangen auf Dendrobena um ca. 13,00uhr! Fotos gibt es leider keine!

Gruß Erik


----------



## hamburger Jung (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallo,

ich war gestern Vormittag bei schönstem Sonnenschein an meinem Lieblingsplatz und habe mein Glück auf Schleien versucht. Diesmal habe ich meine Matchrute zu Hause gelassen und nur eine leichte Grundangel mitgenommen. Als Köder hatte ich Toastbrotteig Mais und Maden dabei. Auf Maden und Teig lief nichts, dann auf Mais gewechselt und die ersten zaghaften Bisse folgten. Ich habe mit offenem Bügel und Schnurclip gefischt. Die Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig, der Bissanzeiger ging langsam nach oben und jedesmal ließen sie beim Schnurclip los... Ich habe die Schnur nur ganz wenig in den Schnurclip geschoben, damit es so wenig Widerstand wie nur möglich gibt, aber jedesmal haben sie losgelassen. Nach dem dritten Biss haben sich meine Angelnachbarn, die einige Meter neben mir gesessen haben und diesen Beißzirkus mitverfolgen konnten, über das Schauspiel amüsiert. Beim vierten Biss habe ich dann sofort angeschlagen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein Bissanzeiger (Filmdose) auf nimmer wiedersehen im Gebüsch verschwand und ich den Fisch nicht haken konnte. Jetzt wurde lauthals gelacht... Naja, ich hätte bei jemand anderen wohl ebenfalls gelacht. Dann habe ich mir meine Montage angeguckt und als erstes das Vorfach gekürzt, damit ich die Bisse schneller mitbekomme. Einen Bissanzeiger und den Schnurclip habe ich weggelassen und dann mit freier Leine gefischt. Nach einer anstrengenden Stunde auf die Schnur starren, lief die Schnur langsam von der Rolle, Anhieb und diesmal hing der Fisch. Tatsächlich eine Schlei, zwar kein Riese (32cm), aber gefreut habe ich mich wie Bolle. Eine Schlei zu fangen ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach und genau deshalb macht mir der Ansitz auf die vorsichtigen Gesellen so viel Spaß.


----------



## hamburger Jung (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Angelt denn keiner mehr auf Schlei?



Mein letzter Ansitz auf Schlei hat mir meinen ersten zweistelligen Fisch in diesem Jahr gebracht!

Natürlich war es keine zweistellige Schlei... träum! Ein dicker Karpfen von 64cm und 11,5 Pfund hat sich an meine zwei Maiskörner verirrt. Da ich auf Schleien geangelt habe war mein Gerät entsprechend, sprich eine leichte Grundrute mit 0,20er Schnur. Ich konnte kaum Druck auf den Fisch ausüben. Er ging ab wie ein Zäpfchen, was für eine Power! Nach dem Anhieb und der ersten Flucht blieben die ersten Spaziergänger stehen und haben mir während des Drills Ratschläge gegeben... Naja, zum Glück hat man zwei Ohren. Ich war ein wenig überrascht, als der Karpfen in seiner ersten Flucht locker 20m Schnur von der Rolle zog. Zuerst dachte ich, dass die Bremse zu locker eingestellt ist. Da ich dass aber vor Angelbeginn immer prüfe, habe ich den Gedanken gleich wieder verworfen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie lange es gedauert hat. Gefühlsmäßig war es eine Ewigkeit. Zum Glück hatte ich meinen großen Kescher dabei. Mit einem kleinen Kescher hätte ich wohl Probleme bekommen. Mein Schleienteich entpuppt sich dieses Jahr immer mehr als Karpfengewässer. Seit März diesen Jahres habe ich an meinem Stammgewässer schon mehrmals dicke Karpfen beim leichten Schleienangeln erwischt. Das war letztes Jahr anders. Hoffentlich nimmt die Karpfenpopulation nicht Überhand. Kann so etwas ohne weiteres passieren, wenn die Besatzmaßnahmen des Vereins eher Karpfenlastig sind? Falls ja, wäre es ein Jammer um den ehemals schönen Schleienbestand. Bilder stelle ich heute Abend rein.


----------



## Dorschi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallo Hamburger Jung!
Karpfen verdrängen als erstes die Schleien von der Futterstelle und sind auch insgesamt aggressiver. Bei massivem Karpfenbesatz wird der Schleienbestand an Deinem Teich sicher zurückgehen!
Schade


----------



## hamburger Jung (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Das sind ja tolle News...
Als Angler kann man wohl nur durch verstärkes Entnehmen von Karpfen Einfluss auf den zurückgegangenen Schleienbestand nehmen. Wenn Schleien nur nicht so gut schmecken würden! Naja, mir werden die nächsten Schleien an diesem Gewässer auf jeden Fall (natürlich aus Versehen) beim Abhaken wieder ins Wasser fallen. Sicherlich wird das nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sein, aber was soll ich sonst tun? Unser Vereinsvorstand rückt übrigens die Besatzzahlen nicht raus, aber ein Eingeweiter hat mir gesagt, dass wohl vermehrt Karpfen besetzt wurden. Sehr weitsichtig kann man diese Entscheidung, im Hinblick auf den Schleienbestand, wirklich nicht nennen. Einfach nur traurig!


----------



## hamburger Jung (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Wie versprochen hier das Bild. Um allen Kritikern im Vorwege ihre Frage zu beantworten: Ja, ich habe den Fisch entnommen, weil wir eine sechsköpfige Familie sind, die gerne Fisch/Karpfen isst und das Gewässer einen sehr guten Karpfenbestand (auch über 10 Pfund) hat.


----------



## Dorschi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Hamburger Jung 

Keine Frage! Raus damit, wenn die Schleienbestände sich bessern sollen. Hat doch eine gute Küchengröße. Mein Ansitz war gestern erfolglos. Nur massenhaft Brassen mit Hormonkoller  am Gewässerrand!


----------



## FishHunter283 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war am sonntag köfis senken und dabei ging mir eine schleie von 21cm ins netz.


----------



## Bonifaz (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Gewässer = kleiner naturbelassener See (2 Hektar)

Sichtigkeit = starke Wassertrübung

Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde = ca. 50cm/Uferbereich

Köder = Tauwurm

Lockfutter (ev. Menge) = nichts

Beißzeit = 19:30 Uhr

Wetter = sonnig/23 Grad

Fangtag: 27.5 05


----------



## Borgon (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Am Sonntag früh hatten wir Vereinsangeln an einem verkrauteten Stich.Gute Schleien und grosse Karauschen bissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr,viele grosse Fische hab ich leider verloren.Die bissen nur auf feines Zeug und Hakengrösse 14,so dass viele im Drill ausschlitzten.Dann dachte ich abends geht das Schauspiel von vorn los,aber nix war.Nur ein paar Rotfedern,nichts weiter |wavey:


----------



## FreeLee (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallihallo,

endlich bin ich mal unter kompetenten Schleianglern. Hoffe, ich bekomme hier noch ein paar gute Tipps ab.  

Also, bei uns ist ein kleiner unscheinbarer See in der Nähe. Vielleicht ein Hektar groß, höchstens 2 Meter tief, mit versunkenem Geäst und vielen vielen Seerosen. Die einzige Angelstelle an diesem See ist ca. 50 cm tief, und wie gesagt umringt von Seerosen und Bäumen. Fangzeit ist die Dämmerung bzw. nachts, also von 22.00 bis ca. 01.00 Uhr. Da in diesem See auch stattliche Aale verkehren, ist das Angelgerät dementsprechend derb: 80 g Rute, 35er Schnur ( Äste und Seerosen ), 18 g Posen und 1er Wurmhaken! Köder sind Tauwürmer, und zwar die größten, die ich finden kann. Die Beute ist beachtlich groß, unsere "Grünen" sind um und bei 50 cm lang und ca. 2,5 kg - 3,0 kg. Genau weiß ich das selten mal, denn die meisten Schleie haben mich wohl noch in guter Erinnerung.   

Mein Größter hier hatte 3,2 kg, und 59 cm. Schönes Ding ! ! !

Die Saison ist hier von Ende Juni bis September, aber dieses Jahr hab ich´s nicht so mit dem Warten: Letztes Wochenende hat sich schon einer erbarmt, und ist nach einem 20minütigen "Schleibiss" in die Seerosen abgehauen. Aber mit ein bißchen Fingerspitzengefühl hab ich ihn doch noch gekriegt - gute 50 cm erfreuen sich des Lebens. Schmecken tun die aus dem Gewässer eh nicht.

Jetzt ist erstmal Laichzeit, aber dann . . .

Ich lass was von mir hören, wenn´s was Neues gibt.

MfG FreeLee


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Mein Junge hat letzten Samstag eine Schleie (46cm) gefangen. Das war allerdings eher ein Zufallstreffer bein Aalansitz. Gefreut hat er sich trotzdem.


----------



## Dorschi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

So!
Endlich habe ich auch mal was zu vermelden.
Bin heute sehr zeitig aufgestanden um zu angeln. Schöner Sonnenaufgang und noch Nebel auf dem Wasser. Boardie Angelkumpel hat mich begleitet und mich umsorgt, wie Mutti! Heißer Kaffe mit Milch und Zucker+ Croissants #6 
Nachdem diverse für meine Begriffe riesige Rotaugen in ca 25- 30er Länge, ein paar Brassen und Güstern, sowie ein 40er Spiegler gebissen hatten, konnte ich gegen 8 eine 45er Prachtschleie keschern. Meine erste maßige dieses Jahr. Hammerdrill an der Matchrute, da sie sich die Schnur noch um die Bauchflosse gewickelt hatte, und sómit Kraft in Schwimmrichtung aufwenden konnte. Nach 10 spanndenden Minuten konnte Angelkumpel sie jedoch keschern, Nachdem Rudlinger Samstag schon einer von meinen 10er Schleienhaken abgebrochen war, hatte ich natürlich Manschetten. Aber Ende gut, alles gut. Heute kriegt keiner mehr das Grinsen von meinem Gesicht! :q  :q  :q 
PS Foddos folgen!


----------



## rudlinger (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@Dorschi
 |laola:  |laola:  |laola:  |laola: 

Ich freu mich für Dich und da sind noch viel grössere. Die Saison geht bei denen ja erst los, solange es noch so kalt ist!!!

Grüsse aus Franken (NOCH)


----------



## Dorschi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Übrigens Hab die Schleie wie versprochen Dir gewidmet! Sie heißt Rudlinger!


----------



## rudlinger (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@dorschi
die sieht ja super aus!! #6


----------



## worker_one (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin, 

ich hatte vor 2 Wochen eine 35 Schleie bei Aalangel auf Tauwurm/Maden-Mix.
Hatte vorher mit 2 tennisballgroßen Futterkugeln angefüttert für die Köfis die ich mir gefangen habe. 

Jan


----------



## Schleienschreck (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Gewässer = kleiner naturbelassener See (1 Hektar)

Sichtigkeit = starke Wassertrübung

Tiefe, in der gefangen wurde = ca. 50cm/Uferbereich

Köder = Tauwurm

Lockfutter (ev. Menge) = 400g Lebkuchen Futter

Beißzeit = 8.00 Uhr

Fische: 5 schöne Schleien:m :k 

Wetter = sonnig/12 Grad

Sonstiges: Große Goldkarausche und ein paar Rotaugen
               alles in allem ein Suuuuuper Angeltag, den 
               ich nicht so schnell vergessen werde#6 

Fangtag: 12.6 05


               Gruß Schleienschreck#h


----------



## Dorschi (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Was ist denn hier los? Nix mehr?
 Ja Is denn jetzt schon Laichzeit? (Um mit einem berühmten Fußballer zu sprechen)
Heutiger Versuch mit dem Kurzen zusammen brachte leider nix


----------



## FishHunter283 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Also ich war mal wieder los und dabei kamen 2 schleien raus von 28 und 30 eine auf futterkorb mit made und die andere beim nachtangeln auf wurm.


----------



## DonChullio (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Letzte Woche konnten wir schon morgens um 6 Uhr an unserer "Spitze" (eine Stelle bei uns im Angelsee hier) in ungefähr 2 Metern entfernung 4 Schleien sehen, die gerade das Ufernahe gebiet abgesucht haben.

Da sich dieses wirklich atemberaubende Naturschauspiel am Sonntag nochmals wiederholte, werden unsere kleinen "Freunde" am Wochenende geziehlt beangelt,
und als wir letztes mal eifrig unsere Ruten umpositionierten (uns war am Samstag Abend die Köderbox leer gegangen, wir hatten grottenschlecht Kalkuliert |supergri ) und die Schleien mit Brot beangelten (was ich mir vom Früshtück absparte #d  ), hatten wir alle zwei Minuten einen Biss, allerdings waren diese derart vorsichtig, das wir uns sicher waren, das es Schleien waren.
Nach zwei Stunden und 3 Brotscheiben gaben wir es dann auf; es wollte sich ohne vernünftige Köder und Behakung (das Brot sas derart gut ...   ) einfach keine Schleie landen lassen.

Aber meine Hoffnung ist gross, das es sich dieses Wochenende anstellen lässt, eine oder zwei Schleien zu fangen.

So, Petri Heil bis dahin und wünscht mir und meinen Angelkameraden am Wochenende Glück  

Grüße
DonChullio


----------



## FishHunter283 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war am WE mal wieder los zum nachtangeln und wieder ne 30er auf wurm.


----------



## Sepp Meier (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war gestern mit nem Angelkumpel auf Aal an nem Vereinsteich,als gegen 11 die Knicklichtpose an der ner ganzer Tauwurm hing abgetaucht ist. Nach kurzem Drill kam dann diese prächtige Schleie zum Vorschein, hatte ~48cm.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Sepp Meier; Das ist wirklich eine prächtiges Exemplar. Petri-Heil zu dem wummer von Schleie


----------



## Litty1978 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Sepp Meier: Sauber, solch ein Fisch ist ja echt zum Träumen! Schade das es bei uns nicht solche Vereinsteiche gibt... Weiterhin Petri!

VG Pierre


----------



## Flussbarschfan (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hab ne 32er Schleie auf Mais erwischt, kurz bevor die Abenddämmerung vorbei und die dunkelheit da war... hatte dann noch nen Schleienbiss, den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte und später biss noch eine schöne Karausche...


----------



## FreeLee (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

So, hab endlich auch mal ne Erfolgsmeldung: :m 

Heute früh, etwa um halb 1 ging ein Licht auf dem See aus. Wollte gerade schon die Augen zu machen, hab das aber zum Glück noch wahr genommen.

Als ich dann zu mir kam, und zur Rute gegriffen hab, tauchte die Pose direkt vor den Seerosen wieder auf! Na Prima!

Zum Glück entschloss sich Madame, nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause, auf´s freie Feld hinauszuziehen. Das Zeichen für den Anhieb, der saß, und nach relativ kurzem aber heftigem Kampf um die Seerosen herum konnte ich die Grüne landen.

Ein schönes Weibchen von 48 cm, und wohl so gute 4 Pfund schwer.

Köder war ein Tauwurm, und der Mond schien so hell, dass man nebenbei hätte Zeitung lesen können.

Ein Foto hab ich leider nicht, solche Fänge macht man ja meistens unvorbereitet.  

Der Fisch schwimmt übrigens wieder, wär doch schade drum. #6

PS: Der 1er Wurmhaken ist zum Schleienangeln doch nicht zu groß! :q


----------



## Blackfoot (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Tolle Schleien fangt ihr,habe in diesen Jahr noch keine gefangen,habe aber bis jetzt 
auch nicht gezielt auf Schleien geangelt,aber als Beifang keine erwischt.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Clanzy Wiggm (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ok, dan mal ne Meldung von mir:

Fang: 1 Schlei gute 50cm und sehr fett#6 

Köder: MaisWurm Kombo

Gewässer: großerTeich 

Tiefe: gut 1m

Wetter: teilweise regnerisch

Anfütterung: Fertigfutter + Mais

Beifang: 1 Schuppenkarpfen (ebenfalls 50cm)


----------



## FreeLee (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallo, ich schon wieder.

Hab letzte Nacht mal den Sohn der Lebensgefährtin meines Vaters mit zum Schleienangeln genommen.

Er wollte unbedingt auch mal einen Schlei fangen, kann man ja auch verstehen.  

Aber dass das sooo gut klappt hätte ich auch nicht erwartet:

Der 1. Biss schon um 23.00 Uhr. Eine nette 45er. ( siehe Foto )

Der 2. Biss nur 10 Minuten später. 52 cm und gut 2,9 kg. (Gestern war ich noch ohne Digicam los, heute aber dafür mit Kamera und Küchenwaage. Leider hat der Akku der Kamera vor dem 52er aufgegeben.) #d 

Geschlagene 2 Stunden später hat sich noch ein 46er erbarmt, den durfte ich dann endlich drillen.

Köder waren in allen drei Fällen Tauwürmer, und die Fische wurden natürlich alle zurück gesetzt. Würde ja gerne mal ne Schleie essen, aber die Fische aus diesem Teich sollen penetrant nach Erde schmecken.

Foto: Swen mit seinem ersten Grünen.


----------



## chris_182 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

petri zu den schleien,
da scheinen die schleien also endlich wieder anfangen zu beißen, werde die näxten tage auch wieder nen versuch starten!!

vg chris


----------



## Hacker (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Grad wieder zurück ne schöne 37 schleie gefangen leider beim Abködern unglücklich in das Wasser zurückgefallen  

Angefüttert hab ich mit Sensas 3000 Tanches gestreckt mit Semmelbrössel und als Appetitt happen paar maden.
Hakenköder war Tauwurm mit maden Fangzeit 22:45.


Éndlich hat es mit der schleie geklappt kann mich befriedigt schlafen legen #h


----------



## FreeLee (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich war mal wieder los, meine grünen Lieblinge zu ärgern.

Aber diesmal hat´s mich echt umgehauen! |supergri 

Die Gute war 58 cm lang, und über 3 kg schwer. (Ende der Haushaltswaage) #6 

Die Anspannung nach dem Fight steht mir, wie man sieht, noch ins Gesicht geschrieben. |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Um so schöner die Gewissheit, dass dieser Brocken noch weiterhin für so stattliche Nachkommen sorgen kann.


----------



## hocicio (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin,

war gestern Nacht mal mit Guide "Freelee" unterwegs. Das erste mal auf Schlei und auch das erste mal Friedfisch bei Nacht! Konnte zwei schöne Exemplare von 40cm u. 51cm überlisten ...

Gewässer: kleiner See, sehr Trübe und flach
Köder:      Tauwurm
Beißzeit:    zw. 23.00 u. 24.00
Beifänge:   viele kleine Barsche haben es einem nicht leicht gemacht
Wetter:     klar und warm, ringsum Gewitter

Man könnte sich ja fast an die Friedfische gewöhnen... :m 

mfg


----------



## JonasH (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Manno ich will auch mal ne schleie fangen!!!!! Sehr schöne FIsche die ihr da bei euch habt, wie aus*m Bilderbuch! PEtri!


----------



## FreeLee (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ JonasH:

Dann setz Dich einfach mal an so nen kleinen flachen Teich. Schön viele Seerosen, versunkene Bäume und sonstige Gemeinheiten der Natur. Halt ein Teich, an dem keiner auf die Idee kommt, zu angeln.

Da drin werden Schleie auch "etwas größer". :m 

Für die großen Schleie brauchst Du fette Tauwürmer, ne Knicklichtposenmontage, 1er Wurmhaken und eine Engelsgeduld. |supergri


----------



## Marcus van K (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hey Hocicio und FreeLee, da kann mann ja nur Gratulieren! Der See sieht ja gut aus, aber zu dritt nicht zu beangeln hab ich gehört!?

Nochmal kurz auf die Aussagen der Gründelblasen zurückzukommen, welcher Fisch ist im Stande ne Fläche von ca 4-5 m2 in einen Blasenteppich zu verwandeln?


----------



## FreeLee (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Marcus van K:

Zu dritt ist es dort wirklich etwas eng. Aber vielleicht legen die "Eingeborenen" da bald wieder ein Boot hin. Damit könnten wir dann raus.

Zu den Blubberbläschen: Wie sahen die Blasen denn aus? Eher groß, oder so kleine Sektbläschen. Solche kommen nämlich von den Grünen.

Ich denke aber eher, das waren Karpfen, können ja auch mehrere gewesen sein.


----------



## Marcus van K (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

JA, denke auch mal das es die großen gemeinen Raubkarpfen waren |supergri 
Ist halt nur ne ziemlich große Fläche gewesen und die Bläschen kamen auch irgendwie alle mit einmal hoch. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wann der Häuptling, des Eingeborenenstamms unserer gnädig ist.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

wann fangt ihr denn eure schleien immer ? von wann bis wann beissen sie denn gut ?


----------



## Achim_68 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

nur noch 16 Tage bis zum Urlaub am Weissensee in Kärnten........ und dann werden es wohl auch wieder ein paar Schleien sein. Allerdings als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen mit Mais und Kartoffel. Angefüttert wird mit Kürbiskernplatten. Gefischt normalerweise mit Mais (an der Posenmontage auf Grund ) auf einem Maisteppich. In der Abenddämmerung/ Nachts beissen dann oft Schleien. Die schwerste bis jetzt 6 1/2 Pfund - ist allerdings schon drei Jahre her.


----------



## Dorschi (11. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na denn hau mal rein Achim und Digicam nich vergessen! Wir wollen Bilders  sehen!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

gestern war ich wieder mal am Vereinssee... geplant war Zander/Hecht und Karpfen/Schleie... als ich ankam wars leicht windig ne Stunde vor Dämmerungsbeginn..

kaum dass ich drei Handvoll Mais im Wasser, die Rute ausgelegt hatte und die Köfisrute fertigmachen wollte ging schon der Schwimmer auf Tauchfahrt...
in den ersten eineinhalb Stunden bissen zwei Rotfedern zwischen 10 und 15cm, drei Rotaugen in der gleichen Größe und zwei deutlich größere (ein gemessen: 27cm, das andre in etwa genauso groß), die trotz anfänglicher Gedanken von in der Pfanne bruzelnden Fischfrikadellen wieder schwimmen durften... 
dann hörte von einer mInute zur nächsten der Wind auf... und mit ihm das Beißen... erst ne gute Stunde später gings vorsichtig weiter... wieder Rotaugen, aber kleine...
dann das typisch vorsichtige Schnuppern, die Pose geht einmal runter-hoch-runter-hoch-runter- und zieht zur Seite... endlich hat ne Schleie gebissen... sie hat zwar nur 31cm aber ich lass sie mir heut trotzdem schmecken...
später beißt noch ein 48er Brassen.. mein erster überhaupt... wusste gar nicht, dass die in dem See vorkommen#c  durfte aber auch wieder schwimmen...  naja, die Ausbeute war dann letztlich nur die kleine Schleie, aber dadurch dass so viel gebissen hat, wars doch ein äußerst kuzweiliger Angelabend!:q


----------



## upahde (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> wann fangt ihr denn eure schleien immer ? von wann bis wann beissen sie denn gut ?



Also meine größten Schleien habe ich immer zwischen 22.00 - 24.00 Uhr gefangen 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Also ich angle immer morgens auf Schleie. Dann bin ich meist schon um 4 Uhr am Gewässer und versuche es mit Tauwurm. Sie beißen fast immer wenn es gerade anfängt dunkel oder hell zu werden. Allerdings bekamen wir auch schon mal eine schöne 40er um 8Uhr morgens wo es schon 2,5 Stunden hell war. Die besten Beißzeiten sind von etwa 4-9Uhr. Dann kann man eigentlich einpacken. Habe in der letzten Woche auch unseren Gartenteich abgekeschert(Goldfische rausfangen) und konnte eine von meinen beiden Schleien fangen. Sie war etwa 35cm lang. Als ich sie letzten Herbst eingesetzt hatte war sie noch vollständig Grün/goldgelb aber sie war teilweise sehr dunkel gefärbt. Woran kann es liegen dass sie jetzt fast dunkel aussieht? Passen sie sich der Umgebung an? Natürlich schwimmt die stille Schönheit immer noch im Gartenteich und da wird sie auch bleiben.#6


----------



## FishHunter283 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

So ich war nach langer zeit mal wieder los und mal wieder schleien gefangen eine 29er eine 31er und dann noch eine 38er. 2 davon auf mais und eine auf wurm.


----------



## FreeLee (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin,

war gestern abend nach längerer Kältepause mal wieder auf der Jagd nach den Grünen.

Hab auch um ca. 23.00 Uhr einen 51er zum Landausflug überredet. Ein schlankes Männchen, aber sehr sportlich. Der Bursche ist beim Drill in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Sowas hatte bei Schleien noch nie, doch der 1er hat sicher gehalten. 

Aber an diesem Teich wundert mich gar nichts mehr: Als ich das erste Mal mit "hocicio" da war, hat ein Biber 10 Meter neben uns einen Baum gefällt. Da wird einem schon ganz anders.

Der Himmel war gestern klar, es war ar...kalt, aber zum Glück haben mich die kleinen Barsche in Ruhe gelassen. Köder war, wie immer, ein dicker Tauwurm.

PS: Weil ich Hals über Kopf vor dem Stress zu Hause geflohen bin, hab ich natürlich die Hälfte vergessen, unter anderem auch die Digi, Sorry.


----------



## Dorschi (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na petri heil zu so einem Fisch! Müsste nach meinem Rechner über 15 Jahre alt sein und ca 2200Grammchen wiegen! Respekt!
FreeLee hast Du angefüttert? Wenn ja, womit?
Will vielleicht am Wochenende auch mal wieder los. Mal sehen, ob meine Regierung mitspielt!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich werde heute einen Nachtansitz auf Schleien wagen. Ich werde an der fast stehenden Ehle angeln. Das scheint ein gutes Gewässer für Schleien zu sein. Habe nur gutes gehört und auch selbst mal dort geangelt. Ich denke ich werde mir heute vor dem angeln noch ne Feederrute kaufen die ich schon lange haben wollte. Dann werde ich mit der und meiner Matchrute angeln.


----------



## FreeLee (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi: 

Ich fahr da immer nur auf blauen Dunst hin. Und da ich dort noch keinen Schlei auf Mais o. ä. gefangen hab, müßte das Futter wohl tierische Bestandteile haben, wie Maden oder Würmer. Und wenn man dort damit anfüttern würde, hätte man wohl so viel kleine Barsche am Platz, das man auf deren Rücken trockenen Fußes das andere Ufer erreichen würde. |supergri 

Der Vorteil an diesem Tümpel ist der, dass er nur 1,5 ha groß ist, und es dort außer großen Schleien und kleinen Barschen keine anderen Fische zu geben scheint. Mal abgesehen von einigen Hechten und, Gerüchten zu Folge, auch einem Wels.

Von da her ist die Chance sehr groß, dort auch ohne Anfüttern einen dicken Schlei zu fangen.

Was sagt denn Dein Rechner über das Gewicht, von dem 58er Schlei von neulich? Meine, eigens dafür ans Wasser gebrachte, Haushaltswaage war ja schon bei 3 kg empty


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

War gestern angeln und hatte etwa 4 Bisse auf der Schleienrute. Einen konnte ich verwerten und es war eine etwa 35cm Schleie die mir dann vor dem Kescher ausgeschlitzt ist. Naja kann man nichts machen. Auf der Grundrute mit Tauwurm gabs 2 Aale von 50cm und 61cm.


----------



## Dorschi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Freelee!
Die Waage müßte etwa bei 3297 G stehenbleiben. Altersangabe endet aber bei Schleie bei 15 J. Also hast Du warscheinlich eine echte Oma erwischt. Ich sehe schon kommen, wenn ich das nächste Mal nach Rostock zum Kutterangeln fahre muß ich die Match mit einpacken und Du mußt guiden!


----------



## FreeLee (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Is nicht Rostock, ist n kleiner Tümpel in der Nähe von Crivitz, bzw. Schwerin.

Leider wird der Teich zusammen mit nem schicken Herrenhaus und ein paar Hektar Land zum September verkauft. Da sind Summen geflossen, da konnte ich dann doch nicht mehr mithalten. #d |supergri 

Und jetzt kämpf ich verzweifelt um ne Berechtigungskarte für den See. Für den Jahresbestwert in der Schweriner Volkszeitung hat es bislang immer gereicht.


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Habe heute auch meine erse schleie gefangen sie war zwar nur ca 15cm groß aber halt ne schleie... habe sie dann auch ohne Foto oder genaues Messen sofort wieder zum wachsen geschickt habe die auf MAde gefangen, danach sofort ne Tauwurm Rute an die Selbe stelle mit dem GEdanken wo kleine sind sind auch große aber da kam heute dann nix mehr... schade .. aber jetzt weiß ich wenisgtens das da welche drin sind!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

War gestern Nachts Feedern und konnte eine Schleie von 33cm landen. Ein karpfen ist mir noch ins Schilf gehauen. Ich hatte eine futterkorbmontage mit einem 12er Vorfach und nem 14er Weißfischhaken montiert. Köder war ein Tauwurmstück da Mais immer zu schnell abgeknabbert wurde. Futter war das Mosella Favourite Lake Stillwasser Etang mit Semmelmehl, Mais und etwas Erde vermengt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=32065


----------



## Dorschi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Karpfenchamp kauf Dir mal Angelmais! Die Körner sind fester und lassen sich so schnell nicht ablutschen.
War gestern mal wieder auf Schleien antesten.
1 kleine Spiegler durfte wieder schwimmen und 1 Schleienbiss mit anfassen und loslassen vielleicht 25 mal und dann war der Tauwurm ab. Geschickt nicht?
@ Freelee
Ich wünsch Dir Glück mit der Karte! Vielleicht lässt sich der neue Pächter/ Käufer ja bereden. Ne nette Flache Wein über 1,50€ soll da manchmal Wunder bewirken!


----------



## FreeLee (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin,

ich war gestern mal wieder bemüht, die Frauenwelt ans Fischwasser zu locken. Denn wer das kennt, der weiß, dass das Angeln mit Frauen ein absoluter Selbstläufer ist. Es beißt auf jeden Fall was, aber eben nur bei ihr! #q |supergri 

Naja, eigentlich kann ich damit ja umgehen, und so saßen wir bis ca. 0.00 Uhr, als dann endlich nach 2 Stunden der Biss kam. Wieder ein sehr schlankes, gut 50 cm langes Männchen. Als hätte ich den Fisch schon mal gesehen. #6 

Interessant war, dass er von den normalen ( 15 cm ) Tauwürmern nix wissen wollte. Der Herr bevorzugte die XXL Variante, von bestimmt 25 cm. Es ist schon selten, dass mir der 1er Wurmhaken mal zu klein vorkommt.|kopfkrat 

Gestern haben uns glücklicher Weise die Handbarsche in Ruhe gelassen. Es war zwar Mond, aber bedeckt, und daher sehr dunkel.

@ Dorschi:

Die Idee mit dem Wein ist gut, leider ist der neue Besitzer Österreicher, und selten mal hier oben. Zumindestest noch nicht. Aber ich lass mir mal was einfallen, ihn zu überzeugen, mich dort angeln zu lassen. Er selbst war an dem Teich ja gar nicht interessiert. Aber das Herrenhaus, gab´s nur im Paket. |supergri  Na, ich hätte mich gefreut. |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Dorschi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Schönes Bild! Schöner Fisch und auch ne schöne Fängerin!


----------



## FreeLee (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Tja, es gibt Tage, da passt einfach alles. #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Super Free Lee. Petri zu dem Fisch. Angelmais habe ich mir schonmal zugelegt aber der ist Schweineteuer. Soviel gebe ich nicht für Mais aus.


----------



## FreeLee (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp:

Ist dieser Angelmais nicht auch noch irgendwie konserviert, so dass der gar nicht nach Mais riecht?

Hatte vor Jahren mal so ne Dose in der Hand, aber überzeugt hat mich das nicht. Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen.

Es gibt hier in der Nähe eine sogenannte Mehrzweck-Trocknungsanlage. Da gibt´s getrockneten, also Hartmais, in 25 kg Säcken fürn Appel undn Ei. So viel ich davon gerade brauche lass ich über Nacht in Wasser aufquellen, und kann damit am nächsten Tag prima Karpfen angeln, oder zumindest anfüttern.

Der Mais riecht wie Mais, und hält um Längen besser am Haken.

Außerdem ist der leckere Dosenmais doch viel zu schade um ihn an die Fische zu verfüttern.  

PS: Ich war heute mal nachmittags an meinem hochgelobten Schleitümpel:

Nüscht, gaaar nüscht. Außer ner Hand voll Wegwerfbarsche, die sich über die Tauwürmer hergemacht haben. Nee nee, nachts ist die bessere Zeit.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ja Angelmais gibt es in verschiedenen Geschmackssorten. Damals hatte ich Vanille. Naja ich werde mir dann wohl Hartmais zulegen wie du es machst. Hast du es schonmal mit Weizen probiert?


----------



## FreeLee (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp:

Nö, ich bin da nich son Fan von. Ich nehm den günstigen Hartmais eigentlich auch nur zum Anfüttern. Wenn überhaupt. Bin mehr son "Wurmtyp".


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich fische gerne mit einer Wurm- Mais Kombi. Die Würmer werden dann immer leicht gefunden und wenn Mais im Anfutter ist, sind die Tincas nicht so misstrauisch. Halbe Dose ins Anfutter, halbe Dose zum Angeln, Nachfüttern und Naschen! Habe am Mittwoch mit Boardi Angelkumpel zusammen 3 schöne kleine Schleien in 31, 34 und 36 cm überlisten können. Bei mir stieg dann an der Match noch ein 57 er Wasserschwein (Karpfen) ein und hat mich 1/2 Stunde lang beschäftigt. Zusätzlich noch jede Menge Giebel in guten Größen. Fun pur die halbe Nacht.
Bild vom Wasserschwein: Klick  Thread 4114


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hy Dorschi, wenn Du in dem jeweiligen Post, welches Du zeigen willst, rechts oben auf die blaue Nummer, bei Dir eben 4114 klickerst, erhältst Du eine xtra-Fenster & hast die URL nur dieses Threads  .. brauchste nicht xtra die Nummer mit angeben sondern nur den Link reinhauen ... wenn das jetzt irgendwie verständlich war !?¿

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Spitze Meridian! Wieder was dazugelernt!


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@FreeLee Was Nimmst Du für Posen?
Ich nehme zur Zeit vorgebleite Waggler, will aber ev. auf ungebleite umsteigen, um Hebebisse besser mitzukriegen.


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Übrigens habe ich da so einen Traum, der sicher irgendwann in nächster Zeit in Angriff genommen wird: Eigenes kleines Haus mit angegliedertem Schleienteich


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Meridian Schön, daß Du auch hier stöberst! Hatte eigentlich gedacht, Du bist mehr der Raubfisch- Freak. Aber so eine grüne Schönheit fängt irgendwann jeden.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ja, ich fische auch nur auf Raubfisch 
Aber wenn ich auch Friedfische beangeln würde, dann wäre die Schleie mein absoluter Favorit !!! Wirklich bildschöne Tiere !
Aus diesem Grunde schaue ich in diesem Thread ab & an rein & suche nach schönen Bildern 

mfg
basti


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

OK nächstes Mal fotografiere ich wieder die Tincas und nicht die Wasserschweine. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das es im Spreewald in schönen ruhigen Fließen ein paar nette Tincas gibt. Was sagt denn Dein Tackledealer so?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Brauche ich net meinen Tackled. zu fragen, sondern nur ins Wasser schauen 
Auch mein Nachbar, seines Standes B-Fischer hat als Hauptbeute in den Netzen schöne Schleien.
Also die Schleie ist meines Erachtens eines der Hauptfische in den Spreegewässern. Auch in den umliegenden Seen gibt es sehr große Exemplare.

Wäre also für einen Schleienfreak immer einen Besuch wert ... mfg basti  |wavey:


----------



## FreeLee (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hölle, guckt man mal 2 Stunden nicht hin, da ist die Seite 6 auch schon voll. |supergri 

@ Dorschi:

Hat sich ja gelohnt bei Euch. Petri zu dem Karpfen, sowas hätte ich auch gerne mal. Aber da auch ich eher aus der Raubfisch- bzw. Meeresanglerecke komme, ist es äußerst selten, dass mal ein Karpfen vor mir Angst haben muß.

Zu den Posen: Ich fische mit "Spezial-Knicklichtposen" von Cormoran. Kaliber 16 Gramm. Siehe Foto, Nr.3. Die Pose häng ich mit nem kleinen Karabinerwirbel an die Hauptschnur, damit ich sie beim Transport abnehmen kann. Wär schade, wenn die zerbricht. Beschwert wird die Pose mit nem 16 g-Birnenblei, das wirft sich einfach besser.

Die Montage fällt deßhalb so schwer aus, weil ich ja meine Tincas ggf. durch Seerosenfelder oder versunkene Bäume dirigieren muß, was damit auch hervorragend funktioniert. Außerdem ist immer mal mit nem stattlichen Aal zu rechnen. Kaum auszudenken, was der mit nem 8er Schleihaken nebst Vorfach und ner 25er Hauptschnur machen würde... #c


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Basti Ich sehe das kommen! Ich muß wirklich noch mal in den Spreewald kommen!


----------



## Dorschi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Freelee Da müssen die Schleien aber auch echt rabiat unterwegs sein! Bei mir sind die echt vorsichtig!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Basti Ich sehe das kommen! Ich muß wirklich noch mal in den Spreewald kommen!



sag ich doch immer wieder  & beim letzten AB-Treffen an der Sperre hätteste Du Deinen 1ten Versuch in der Sperre starten können ... aber was nicht heute ist, kann ja morgen schon sein  |wavey: 

basti


----------



## Kurzer (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hey Dorschi, 

fahr ruhig mal nach Lübbenau den Basti besuchen. Das ist ne wunderschöne Gegend und die Fließe dort sind echt traumhaft. Dort gibt es auch nen schönen Campingplatz http://www.spreewaldcamping.de/schloss/index.html ! War selbst mit meiner Maus zu Himmelfahrt dort, zugegeben das Wetter war alles andere als schön, ausser an Himmelfahrt selbst. Da wurde es wie bestellt schön sonnig!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hhehehheh Daniel, Männertag ists die letzten 4 oder 5 Jahre schön gewesen !
Petrus ist den Mannen halt hold 

Kommt doch mal alle zusammen  #h  #6 

basti


----------



## FreeLee (26. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Kommt ganz drauf an: In Vollmondnächten, wenn es so hell ist, dass man nebenbei noch Zeitung lesen kann, wird man verrückt von der ewigen Zuppelei. Da kann so ein Biss schon mal 20 min dauern. Mein 58er war so ein Kandidat. Den hab ich bis zuletzt fürn Barschbiss gehalten.

Wenn es aber Neumond ist, oder bedeckt, so dass man die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen kann, dann machen die Grünen das Licht einfach aus. Wenn man dann nicht innerhalb von 3 Sekunden den Anhieb setzt, hockt die Schleie schon in den Seerosen. #q


----------



## Veit (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Free Lee und andere: Als ich noch auf Schleien geangelt habe, konnte ich von den angeblich so vorsichtigen Bissen selten bis nie was feststellen. Sicherlich kams mal vor, dass man nicht sofort anschlagen konnte. Aber wenn man bei nem Biss 20 Minuten warten muss, hat man was falsch gemacht. Ich behaupt mal, dass diese Posen viel zu klobig sind. Ich habe immer nur vorbebleite Waggler verwendet, die maximal 1 oder 2 g Resttragkraft hatten und diese hab ich genaustens ausgebleit und habe damit innerhalb eines Jahres wo ich recht häufig auf Schleie geangelt habe weit über 100 Stück gefangen. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich viele Fehlbisse hatte oder länger als maximal ne halbe Minute (das ist aber schon extrem) mit dem Anhieb warten musste. Der Erfolg gibt mir da also auch recht. Außerdem bin ich nach wievor der Ansicht, dass der Wurm nicht zwangsläufig der beste Schleienköder ist. Wenn dann fängt dieser Köder nur nachts gut. Am Tage sind Maden auf jeden Fall fängiger, nachts auch oftmals. Meine größten Schleien habe ich übrigens auch fast alle an heißen Sommertagen um die MITTAGSzeit gefangen und das waren ganz gezielte Fänge. Man muss halt nur wissen wie. > Ultrafeine Montage, sehr kleiner Köder und ganz wichtig auch die richtige Futtermischung. Desweiteren habe ich festgestellt, dass Schleien bei Vollmond besonders gut und keineswegs außergewöhnlich vorsichtig beißen. Mein mengenmäßig bestes Ergebnis habe ich auch in einer Vollmondnacht erreicht. Das waren 13 Stück. Ist übrigens auch an dem Teich geschehen, wo Dorschi seinen letzten Ansitz gemacht hat. Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass in diesem Gewässer damals noch fast keine Giebel waren und man sich nicht erst ewig durch diese Karpfen für Arme durchangeln musste, bis die erste Schleie am Haken war. Heute würde ich an dem Teich auch nicht mehr soviele Schleien fangen. Vielleicht starte ich ja dieses Jahr auch noch einen Schleienversuch. Ich habe 2005 noch keine gefangen, einfach weil ich überhaupt nicht mehr auf Friedfisch (ausgenommen Großkarpfen) angle.


----------



## FreeLee (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Veit:

Also ich kann nur von mir und von dem Teich ausgehen, an dem ich Schleien angle.

Der Wurm ist nach mehrfachen Experimenten wirklich der einzige Köder, der fängt. Anfüttern tut dort nicht Not, und meine schwere Montage ist eben dadurch bedingt, dass hier eine enorme Hängergefahr besteht.

Was aber, denke ich, außer Frage steht, ist, dass Schleie extrem vorsichtig beißen KÖNNEN. Und da ist es egal, ob ich mit 16 Gramm, oder mit 3 Gramm losziehe.

Ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass ich was falsch mache, denn der Erfolg gibt auch mir Recht.

Aber wie gesagt, kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Ihr werdet Eure eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und ebenso erfolgreich sein.


----------



## FreeLee (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Melde mich zurück von der Schleienfront!

Es wurde mir ja unter Androhung der Todesstrafe verboten, Namen zu nennen. Aber ich freue mich auf Montag, wenn wieder eine Frau die Ehre der Nordwestmecklenburger Angler retten wird!
 |peinlich |muahah:


----------



## Marcus van K (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

na ich sach mal so, wenn JEMAND, 2 1000%tige versaut und der 3 biss ne lusche war kann ich ja nix für |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## FreeLee (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Puh, ich dachte schon, nach meiner Leerfahrt vom Montag und dem "Totalausfall motorischer Fähigkeiten" vom Samstag, wäre die Schleiensaison hier vorbei. Doch halt!

Auch wenn ich gestern ganz schön lange warten mußte, so hat sich doch noch ein süßes, (naja fast) 40 cm langes, hochrückiges Weibchen, mit leichtem Bauchansatz, dazu überreden lassen, dass der Tauwurm vor ihr völlig harmlos ist. |supergri 

Das Wetter gestern war wie für´s Schleieangeln gemacht: leichter auflandiger Wind, warm, sternenklar, und ohne Mond noch relativ hell. Der Biss kam ca. um Mitternacht.

@ Veit: (sollte er hier nochmal reinschauen müssen!)

Selbst diese halbe Portion hat geschlagene 5 Minuten gebraucht, um sich für die totale Wurmvernichtung zu entscheiden. Hat nur die Pose umher geschoben, ohne sie zu versenken. Wie auch bei 50 cm Wassertiefe, wenn das Vorfach schon fast so lang ist.

Das Foto reich ich heute abend nach. Hab nämlich cleverer Weise das Übertragungskabel von der Digi in Rostock gelassen. #q

So, hier nu das versprochene Foto:


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin FreeLee,

der Teich auf dem Bild sieht sehr verlockend aus, kein Wunder das man Dir bei einer Veröffentlichung des Namens Strafen angedroht hat. ;->

Sicherlich ist es ratsam Schleien mit leichtem, bzw. feinem Geschirr nachzustellen und es gibt auch selbsternannte "Spezis" denen die Bisse zu lange dauern, aber genau das macht doch das Schleienangeln so interessant. Ich habe alle meine Ü 50 Schleien beim Nachtangeln auf Grund mit nem Wurmhaken der Größe 1 oder 2 gefangen. Da ich meistens auf Aal angesessen habe, waren die Vorfächen nie dünner als 30 und es hat auch geklappt.

Zu den Köder. Es kommt immer auf das Gewässer drauf an, wenn ich auf Schleien gehe hänge ich mir keine Maden an den Haken, viel zu schnell werden diese von Brassen und Rotaugen gefunden. Tauwurm und Rotwurm sind schon top Schleienköder aber auch Mais ist nicht zu verachten! Vor allem früh morgens ist Mais eigentlich unschlagbar. Sicherlich nehme auch Karpfen ( was ist eigentlich ein Karpfen für Arme ?) den Mais und man muss daher auch ständig mit harten Drills rechnen. Für die Nacht sind Würmer einfach unschlagbar, allerdings OHNE irgendwelchem Dufttuning...das mögen die sensiblen Schleien gar nicht.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Freelee bleib bei Deiner Art zu angeln! Der Erfolg gibt Dir an diesem Gewässer recht!!!!


----------



## FreeLee (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Kurzer, @ Dorschi: Danke für die Blumen. :l 

Ich hatte aber auch nicht vor, daran was zu ändern. |supergri 

Hab übrigens auch an diesem Teich mit Aalangeln angefangen. Natürlich entsprechend heavy-weighted. Irgendwann hörten die Aale auf zu beißen, nur noch die Schleien blieben mir treu. Und so bin auch noch dem Gerät treu geblieben. Warum denn auch nicht!

Ich glaub, Karpfen für Arme sind Brachsen, Brassen, Bleie, Klodeckel, wie auch immer. ABER: Wer schon mal ein 8 - 10pfündigen Brachsen geräuchert hat, der fässt keinen Schwabbelkarpfen mehr an! Ich zumindest nicht!


----------



## Kurzer (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Das machst Du absolut richtig so! Halt uns mit Deinen Fängen mal auf dem Laufenden. Übrigens...bezüglich der goldgelben geräucherten Brassen in XXL stimme ich Dir 100% zu!!! 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## FreeLee (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Und nochmal ich:

War gestern nochmal unterwegs auf Schleie, und hab widererwarten sogar noch einen erwischt.

Der Biss kam ca. 23.00 Uhr auf einer Sandbank, die so flach war, dass ich eigentlich die Rückenflosse hätte sehen müssen, als der Fisch zum Wurm geschwommen ist. Naja vielleicht ist er ja auf der Seitenlinie dahin gerutscht. |supergri 

Das Wetter war kalt, es zog Nebel auf, also richtig kalt, und so dunkel, dass man die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen konnte.

Der Biss dauerte wieder herzerweichend lange. Aber das ist es ja, was uns in so einsamen Nächten wach hält. Schleienbisse eben.

Der Haken saß nur ganz locker hinter der Oberlippe, im weichen Gaumen. Aber mit ein bißchen Fingerspitzengefühl kam dann ein bildhübsches, wenn auch nicht mal 40 cm langes Männchen an Land.


----------



## Dorschi (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na petri heil Freelee! Nich noch ein hübsches Bildchen geschossen?
Will irgendwann in dieser Woche auch noch mal los!


----------



## FreeLee (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Nee, sooo hübsch ist das Bild dieses Mal nicht. Madame´ hat für´s Nachtangeln abgesagt. Wir waren nachmittags aufm Plauer See, und haben uns dort mit 23 bis zum Pfund schweren Plötzen und Plieten rumgeschlagen. Hat zwar auch Spass gemacht, aber ihr hat es gereicht.

Übrigens, rate mal, wer mehr Plötze und Plieten gefangen hat!? #q |supergri


----------



## Veit (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

KArpfeb für Arme = Giebel 
Übrigens habe ich auch schon SChleien beim Aalangeln auf grobes Zeug gefangen. Das Resultat war dabei aber immer, dass die Schleien einfach dranhingen als ich die Montage zum Kontrollieren einholen wollte und höchstens mal der Bissanzeiger gelegentlich kurz gepiept hat(Grundmontage). Das sind dann wahrscheinlich solche "Ewigbisse", die ich mit Pose bestimmt noch mitbekommen hätte, gewesen, aber die zur Nervenprobe geworden wären. Mit feinem Zeug hab ich die Fische hingegen schnell gehakt und Bisse eindeutig registriert. Übrigens ist mir noch NIE eine Schleie abgerissen,  obwohl ich sie IMMER nur mit 0,12er bis 0,16er Vorfächern befischt habe. Und auch alle meine größten Schleien habe ich damit gefangen. Und mit genau diesen Vorfächern habe ich auch schon mehrere Karpfen zwischen 60 und 70 cm gelandet, in Gewässern, die durchaus hindernissreich waren. Aus heutiger Sicht war dieses feine Fischen damals ein sehr gutes Training um heute (natürlich mit stärkerem Gerät) auch auf wirklich kapitale Fische angeln zu können und deren Drill dann auch zu bestehen. Wenn man die Grenzen seines Geräts kennt und auszureizen weiß, ist das nie von Nachteil. Ein spannender Drill macht doch mindestens genausoviel SPaß als minutenlang zu warten ehe man anschlagen kann, oder etwa nicht?!      
Aber ok, jeder nach seiner Ansicht, ich gebe hier Ratschläge und meine Erfahrungen wieder und will keinen auf die Füße treten. Wie sagt man so schön "Wer fängt hat recht!"


----------



## Kurzer (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ganz genau!

Mfg.


----------



## Dorschi (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ freelee Was sind denn bitte Plieten?


----------



## angler_boy (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

hab eine 73ger schleie am md gefangen da ist es so 3 metter tief!toller fang!


----------



## Tyron (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> hab eine 73ger schleie am md gefangen da ist es so 3 metter tief!toller fang!


 
Wasss? Ne 73er? Ich will Bilder sehen?


----------



## Dorschi (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Wasss? Ne 73er? Ich will Bilder sehen?


Ich auch! Beweise!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hab heute morgen 15 Schleien gefangen... zwischen 20 und 35cm... und 1 Brachse mit so ca. 40cm... und KEINEN Karpfen, dabei wollt ich doch heute Abend gebackenen Karpfen kochen :c :c :c

Aber wie sollts auch anders sein.. will man Köderfische fangen, kann man sich vor Karpfen nicht retten... braucht man dann einmal im Jahr nen Karpfen... erwischt man keinen


----------



## FreeLee (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ angler boy:

Das seh ich ganz genau so. FODDOS!!!

Nicht dass ich Dir so einen Brocken nicht gönnen würde, aber ich will son Tier mal sehen!

@ Dorschi:

"Plieten" ist hier oben die weit verbreitete Bezeichnung für Güster.

Stelle übrigens gerade das Foto von dem Zwerg gestern abend rein.


----------



## Dorschi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Plieten noch nie gehört!

Franz überbackene Schleie ist oberlecker!!!
Zum Otterweiher kann ich leider nicht kommen! Nicht sauer sein bitte!
Norwegentreffen ist aber eine feste Größe!


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

sry ´hab meine fänge noch nie fotographirt!aber das war auf jeden fall meine größte schleie!beim nächsten fetten fang mach ich nen foto ok?


----------



## hocicio (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie so ein Monster aussieht... |supergri 

Würde dir auf jeden Fall vorschlagen falls du noch mal so ein Tier fängst ein Photo zu machen, die Angelzeitschriften würden es dir aus den Händen reißen, und in der ein oder anderen Hitparade wärst du dann auch auf Platz eins!   

@freelee: deine Fische waren aber auch schon mal größer :m


----------



## FreeLee (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ hocicio:

Aber ich krieg sie wenigstens raus! |muahah: 

In der "Fisch&Fang" steht der Bestwert übrigens bei 4,8 kg! Schönes Ding! Ich bin ja so ein kleines bißchen neidisch! |evil:


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

also meine schleie ist heftig gewessen!so eine werde ich bestimmt nie wieder fangen!was meint ihr?


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

wie groß und wie schwer kann eine schleie eigendlich werden?


----------



## bw1 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Moin,

der Blinker-Hitparadenrekord liegt bei knapp 10 Pfund; es sind aber schon Fische bis über 11 Pfund gefangen worden. In diesem Bereich sind Schleien ca. 65 (-70) cm lang. Ich habe selber Schleien von etwas über 9 Pfund gesehen, diese waren 60-61 cm lang (und äußerst fett dabei).

Eine 73er Schleie wäre also mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit (inoffizieller) deutscher Rekord. Tja, aber ohne Bild bin ich da ehrlich gesagt, äh, geringfügig skeptisch... 

Gruß, burkhard


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

ich ahb aber eine von 73 zentimeter gefangen!wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## plattform7 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Tja, dann foto zeigen!

Ich meine wenn man schon so einen Monster fängt, dann muss das doch dokumentiert werden... Ich bin da auch eher skeptisch, bis ich das Bild gesehen habe...


----------



## Dorschi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Meinereiner auch! Sonst mach doch jetzt noch ein Foto oder ist sie wieder im Teich?


----------



## Tyron (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Also ehrlich gesagt: Ich glaubs dir nicht mit der 73er Schleie!
war von anfang an mehr als skeptisch! Mir war das auch klar mit der Rekord-Schleie usw. , wollt aber nix sagen. Naja, jetzt ist es raus...

Also angler boy, haste evtl nicht doch nen Karpfen oder so gefangen?


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

wie immer gesagt ich esse eigendlich kein fisch!wenn ihr mir nicht glauben wollt ist ok kann ich verstehen!aber bei dem nächstem fetten fang mach ich ein foto!petry heil und schöne grüße!


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*





*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005* 
Also ehrlich gesagt: Ich glaubs dir nicht mit der 73er Schleie!
war von anfang an mehr als skeptisch! Mir war das auch klar mit der Rekord-Schleie usw. , wollt aber nix sagen. Naja, jetzt ist es raus...

Also angler boy, haste evtl nicht doch nen Karpfen oder so gefangen?   ich angel noch nicht lange aber ich kenne mich eigendlcih gut aus es müsste zu 90 pro..... eine schleie gewesen sein!


----------



## Dorschi (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Angler Boy 
Schau Dir doch nochmal den ganzen Thread an! Wir haben doch hier ein paar schöne Schleienfotos!
Da kannst Du nochmal vergleichen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Tyron (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Komm Dorschi, lass gut sein...


----------



## JonasH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

lol leute herr angler boy fängt doch einige riesen aber alle im 70ger bereich... 75er BRasse.... 
Naja ich hab auch mal wieder eine gefangen, meine bisher größte, schwimmt aber wieder!


----------



## Dorschi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Feiner Fisch jonasH!  Und das sie wieder schwimmt, ist doppelt fein! Wie lang war sie denn, die Schönheit?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Also dass mit der 73er Schleie glaube ich nicht. Naja wie dem auch sei ich werde am Samstag meine Schleie die ich letztens gefangen habe räuchern. Soll gut schmecken habe ich gehört. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Aale in den ofen.


----------



## angler_boy (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

denkt ihr das stimmt?das war nur ein scherz wollte mal wissen auf ihr alles glaubt was andere euch erzählen meine schleie hatte 53 zentimeter!sry!gruß angler boy!


----------



## plattform7 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hat dir ja auch keine geglaubt..... #d 


|kopfkrat und nu denke ich, dass das auch eine Lüge ist, wenn du weiß was ich meine :m


----------



## Tyron (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ angler boy:

Das war jetzt echt zum :v !
So ne Sch... findet hier keiner lustig#q #d .
Ich weiß nicht, was son Tüddelkram soll?|kopfkrat #q 
Hältst du uns hier für bescheuert oder was?
Sorry, aber für sowas hab ich hier gar nichts übrig!
Kleiner Tip: Lass sowas hier im AB sein, so machste dir hier GAR KEINE Freunde!


----------



## FreeLee (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Na dann können wir ja diese alberne Geschichte zu den Akten legen, und uns wieder wirklich wichtigen Themen zuwenden...

Natürlich nicht ohne den Verursacher auf die Liste der bedrohten Tierarten zu setzen. Wie ich sehe, hat er sich nämlich schon bei anderen Boardie-Kollegen einen Namen gemacht. Klasse Einstand, ich muß schon sagen! #6 #q |supergri 

Nun denn also - @ JonasH:

SchöneTinca hast Du da, Petri Geheul. :m 

Ich hoffe, ich kann Euch dises Jahr auch noch ein Foto liefern. So langasam drängelt sich nämlich das nächste Semester wieder auf.


----------



## angler_boy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

ok sry mach ich net mehr das thema ist jetzt abgehackt!


----------



## angler_boy (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

ok sry sowas mach ich nie mehr!aber das thema ist jetzt gegessen!ok?


----------



## plattform7 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Meine einzigste c ) Schleie, die ich in diesem Jahr gefangen habe... ist schon bisele her, wollte die Euch aber dennoch zeigen  :


----------



## Dorschi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Jo plattform ist schon nicht so einfach, die Schönheiten zu überlisten!
Mal sehen vielleicht kommt Samstag noch ein  neues Foto dazu!


----------



## Dorschi (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Angler Boy    #d  ohne Worte!


----------



## Sveni90 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Haltet euch fest 20 schleien (größte 40cm kleinste 25cm) in 2 stunden auf teig in 1m tiefe
war aber ein neues gewässer wo vorher nicht geangelt wurde


----------



## plattform7 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo plattform ist schon nicht so einfach, die Schönheiten zu überlisten!


 
Zum Einen das, zum Anderen haben wir kaum noch welche bei uns in Gewässern drin. Deshalb lohnt auch ein gezielter Schleienansitz kaum noch. Da liege ich mit meiner Einer gar nicht mal so schlecht... |supergri 
Schade eigentlich, so ein wunderschöner Fisch :l


----------



## plattform7 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> 20 schleien


 
#q #6 

Bei uns fangen glaube ich im Jahr, alle gemeinsam weniger....

Dickes PETRI zu solch einem tollen Fang!


----------



## JonasH (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Feiner Fisch jonasH!  Und das sie wieder schwimmt, ist doppelt fein! Wie lang war sie denn, die Schönheit?



Hm Also ich messe FIsche die ich zurücksetzen will eigetlich nie damit sie nachm Foto nicht noch länger an Land sein müssen aber ich hab mal meinen KEscher gemessen und demzufolge hat sie so um die 25cm gehabt! Aber ich bin mir sicher das da noch größere drin sind, werde es vllt. demnächst mal nachts probieren!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich messe auch fische die ich zurücksetze. Das Mesen dauert eh immer nur ein paar Sekudnen und dann dürfen sie wieder. Aber meistens setze ich wirklich auch ohne messen zurück wenn ich zum Beispeil mit der match auf Brassen angle und ich den Tag schonmal einen fast gleichen Brassen gefangen habe dann weiß ich eh in welchem Bereich der war. Kleine Fische messe ich eh nicht.


----------



## Blackfoot (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Konnte gestern meine erste Schleie dieses Jahr fangen.Grundmontage mit Futterkorb,
Köder: Madenbündel.Sie war 38 cm lang aber sehr schlank.Sie hat sofort Schnur von 
der Freilaufrolle genommen,dachte erst es ist ein Karpfen.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hallo !
Habe am Samstag früh mit Murphy und Angelkumpel mal wieder den Tincas nachgestellt.
Der erste Hit des Morgens war ein Spritzerhecht von ca 30 auf meinen Tauwurm #d .
Kurz vor der Landung sagte dann natürlich das 18er Vorfach ade.
Hoffe, er wird das 10er Schleienhäkchen wieder los!
Dann gingen viele Rotfedern und Barsche auf meine Würmchen los.
Rettung war dann die alte Mais- Maden- Kombi, die sich das 47er Tincamännchen gegen 9 Uhr einverleibte. Also das zeitige Aufstehen hätte ich mir sparen können.
Der Drill war gar nicht so spektakulär.
Wie Rudlinger gestern schon sagte, die Frauen machen meist mehr Theater.
Der gute Tincamann ist dann gestern abend noch mit in den Rauch gewandert.
MMMMMMMMMMM lecker!


----------



## FreeLee (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Männlein. Sieht aber sehr dunkel aus. Schmecken die denn auch? Also unsere Schleie schmecken nach Erde, darum lass ich sie lieber alle wieder schwimmen.

War gestern abend, um meinem Dorschwahn zu entgehen, auch mal wieder auf Schleien los. Bin aber widererwarten leer ausgegangen.

Es hat den ganzen Tag geregnet, und abends gab´s auch noch ein Gewitter mit heftigen Platzregen.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass nichts gebissen hat. Aber wenn sie denn gerade am Posenschieben waren und während dessen ein Schauer rüber kam, war das da unten wohl so laut, dass die Schleie den Wurm ausgespuckt und sich in Sicherheit gebracht hat.

Naja, vielleicht schaff ich es dieses Jahr nochmal, ne Grüne zu erlegen. Aber Donnerstag geht´s erst mal an zur Kadettrinne. JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :k


----------



## Murphy88 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hi dorschi,

auch von mir nochmal Glückwunsch ! #r 

schöne Bilder, vor allem das rechte - wahre Liebe gibt es wohl doch nur unter Männern


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Danke nochmal Murph für die Glückwünsche! War ein gelungenes Kurzevent!


----------



## Kurzer (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hey Dorschi,

auch von mir hier Petri Heil! ABER wenn das ein Männlein ist und Du auch ein Mann bist...oh nöööö! :q :q :q  Spass bei seite.:m  Toller Fang und schöne Pics mein Guter!#6 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Petri-Heil zu der Prachtschleie Dorschi. Ich habe noch nie so ne große gefangen.
Ich habe letztens auch neben 3 Aalen und nem halben Karpfen ne Schleie in den Rauch gehängt und das war wirklich gut. Werde ich wieder machen.


----------



## Dorschi (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Ja war recht dunkel der Herr! Vermute, es lag daran, das er unter einer großen Brücke gelebt hat.
Zusätzlich hatte er an der Seite noch eine Pigmentstörung. Jetzt ist er ganz dunkel!
(Geräuchert) Aus diesem Gewässer schmecken die Schleien, da es sehr wenig schlammig  und auch im Sommer sehr klar ist!


----------



## FreeLee (13. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Schönes Foto! HUNGER ! ! ! :m :m :m


----------



## JonasH (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

oh man eigentlich habe ich gerade gegessen aber wnen ich das sos ehe hab ich glatt schon wieder Hunger! Sehg eiles Bild Dorschi!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Super Foto Dorschi. Was ist das Silberne dort auf dem Bild im Ofen? Hornhechte? Du hast ja einen ganz schön großen Ofen. Ich habe zwar nur ne kleine 1m Tonne wo ca. 6 Aale und nen halber Karpfen reinpassen aber für meine Bedürfnisse reicht die völlig aus. Ich bin nicht so der mega Fischesser. Esse aber auch sehr gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch.


----------



## Dorschi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Jupp sind noch 8 leggere Maihornies dabeigewesen.
Tja mit Aalen wird´s wohl frühestens im nächsten Herbst wieder was.
Aber man kann ja auch legger tincas räuchern.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp sind noch 8 leggere Maihornies dabeigewesen.
> Tja mit Aalen wird´s wohl frühestens im nächsten Herbst wieder was.
> Aber man kann ja auch legger tincas räuchern.


 
Die Schleien beißen jetzt nicht mehr. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Sind ja schöne Exemplare dabei ! Ich habe dieses Jahr und letztes Jahr und das Jahr davor keine gefangen ,,,,,,,, Aber das kommt noch !


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hui, *stolzsei* |supergri
Ich habe mich durch die 11 Seiten durchgelesen.. und das nur für meine Grünen,... Also:

1. Feelee, super Fische, trotz herber montage,.. super ! :m
2. Dorschi, auch sehr schön, besonders die schwarze^^

--> Doch wenn du sie küsst, pass auf, dass sie sich nicht in eine Brasse verwandelt^^

Ich hatte nur letzes Jahr geringfügigen erfolg auf Schleie,... ICh angle in einem mittelgroßen Rückhalte Becken auf meine Tincas, jedoch ist mitlerweile ein verdammter Karpfen überschuss in diesem Gewässer,.. und die Tincas bleiben aus... raus angeln kann man die Karpfen aber auch nicht, da die egal wie man sie beangelt nicht beissen. [selbst mit Anfüttern #c]
--> Man sieht sie aber immer an der #Oberfläche bei richtig stehender Sonner und warmen Tagen...!! Aber Dienstag gehts wieder los^^ ma sehn ob ich dann ne Tinca bekomme^^... theorethsich müsste man egal wie groß sie ist,.. releasen,. weil sonst is net mehr viel mit den grünen dort,.. obwohl der see vor 2 jahren voll war... war echt ein top gewässer,.. mittlerweile sind auch massih hechte drin... also keine ahnung... wie man dei grünen innerhalb von 2 jahren fast ganz vertreiben kann?! |kopfkrat


//EDIT:

Juhu ich geh heute schon an nen wintzel teich, an dem es heißt, es wären schleien drin^^ |bla:


----------



## Bergsieger (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Hi
Habe heute zum ersten mal eine schleie gefangen.Bzw es waren 2


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Also das gerücht, dass da schleien drinn sind, hab ich jetzt einfach mal falsifiziert... oder wie auch immer man das schreibt...!! wer interesse hat,.. da sind recht große rotfedern sowie auch rotaugen drin... :m ... macht schon spaß die dinger zu drillen,.. schön feines Gerät... und dann gehts ab^^


//EDIT:   Irrtum !! hab heute nochmal angesessen,.. keine gefangen, dafür aber eine gesehn, und das auf ungewöhnliche art... IM SPRUNG, der länge nach ausm wasser raus... ca 30 cm |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschi (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Ich finde auch, daß Schleien im Verhältnis ganz schön Rabatz machen. 
@ Taktlos Für Dein Gewässer kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Karpfen und Hecht zu reduzieren, dann stabilisiert sich auch wieder der Schleienbestand.
Und das Karpfen auf nix beißen, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde auch, daß Schleien im Verhältnis ganz schön Rabatz machen.
> @ Taktlos Für Dein Gewässer kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Karpfen und Hecht zu reduzieren, dann stabilisiert sich auch wieder der Schleienbestand.
> Und das Karpfen auf nix beißen, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.




Hab schon unter Karpfenangeln mal gefragt wie ich daran gehn soll.-.-  die meinen mit steigbrot wäre gut...

Hechte beanfel ich dort auch öfters^^... und nehm alles masige mit^^ ... ich glaub da is nciht mehr viel mit schleie ,.. maybe schon zu spät #q


----------



## Klason (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@Taktlos arf man mal fragen an welchem see man so wenig schleien fängt? möchte nämlich auch mal eine fangen und hab es schon mal am eichbaumsee versucht, leider erfolglos. und würde mir weitere erfolglose ansitze gerne ersparen.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

@ Klason,
an dem teich hab ich jetzt 3 oder 4 angesessen und keine gefangen sondern nur eine definitv gesehn...!! aber die Rotferdern da sind toll... ich release aber alles was net las köderfidch für den #Winter nützlich ist.^^ aber da hab ich jetzt auch erstmal genug von. Also hassu trotzdem interesse an dem gewässer... aber der is echt fintzig... der könnte noch fast als großer gartenteich durch gehn... ich mach demnächst mal pics.... Morgen sitzt ich an meinem standart gewässer erstmal wieder auf schleie an.. maybe bekomm ich ja nen karpfen,.. gleich raus damit.. für omma als weihnachtsbraten^^ |supergri


----------



## Klason (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				.: Morgen sitzt ich an meinem standart gewässer erstmal wieder auf schleie an.. maybe bekomm ich ja nen karpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die karpfen noch beißen sollte man sich den Weihnachtskarpfen schon sichern...und die weihnachtsmänner.:q will morgen auch los, allerdigs auf barsch und zander am eichbaumsee. aber der see würde mich schon interessieren, könnte dir beim abfischen der hechte helfen|rolleyes :q . oder du bringst mir morgen an deinem standart gewässer das schleienangeln bei? binn zwar nicht sooo gut ausgerüstet, aber für den anfang sollte es reichen.


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

heute? ja lol ich fahr gleich los...^^


----------



## Klason (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:
			
		

> heute? ja lol ich fahr gleich los...^^


 
Nagut, kam wohl zu spät.|supergri Aber ich würde auch gerne mal was Essbares fangen.:c (Brassen sind nicht essbar!) Aber ich bleib tapfer!|supergri |supergri


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

Und wie die essabr sind... aber das hier ja nciht das thema.. wir kommen immermher ba von unseren tincas...!! Aber um das noch zu klären, ne goldgelbe brasse soll schon was gutes sein.-.. |supergri


----------



## FreeLee (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*

So werte Freunde, ich erkläre hiermit meine persönliche Schleiensaison für beendet!

War vorhin von 22.00 Uhr bis ca. 0.00 Uhr am Teich - naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nichts gefangen hätte, aber eben weit am Zielfisch vorbei. Ich sag nur: Fingerlanger Barsch vs. 1er Wurmhaken! #d 

Bis zum nächsten Juni sind meine Beutetiere jetzt wieder grün mit gelben Flecken und haben nen Entenschnabel. Oder sie sind braun marmoriert, oder eine Seite braun und eine Seite weiß, oder vielleicht endlich mal silbern mit schwarzen Punkten und ner Fettflosse! |rolleyes träum . . .

In diesem Sinne, Carpe Noctem









ohne Worte


----------



## TRO (2. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Schleienfänge 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Ja war recht dunkel der Herr! Vermute, es lag daran, das er unter einer großen Brücke gelebt hat.
> Zusätzlich hatte er an der Seite noch eine Pigmentstörung. Jetzt ist er ganz dunkel!
> (Geräuchert) Aus diesem Gewässer schmecken die Schleien, da es sehr wenig schlammig und auch im Sommer sehr klar ist!


Hallo, sag mal ,kann es sein das deine Räucherware teilweise weiße flecken hat? Sieht so aus , als würden sich die Fische in deinem Ofen berühren?#c  Habe bislang  (leider) nur Forellen & Zander Räuchern können, aber ne Schleie wär ja mal ne klasse sache.Glückwunsch für eure " geilen " Fänge. Gruß TRO


----------

